# Knox Marine



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well the guys at Knox Marine came through for me again .  As some of you know , last week while I was out on Alum Creek my steering cables broke . I call Knox Marine to see what it was going to cost and when I could get it in . They said that they could have the parts the next business day and to bring it down whenever I could the day the parts came in and they would get it fixed for me asap . I took the boat down that next evening and left it over night . The next evening it was ready for me to pick up . How many outher repair shops can do this ? And no , its not because they are slow , it is because they know what their doing . I have had to call the service tech's while out on the lake before to get me going also . Do you think they said just do my best to get it off the water and bring it down ? No , they tell me exactly what is wrong and what it may need and say if it is a big waste of money for me to have some one do it and not do it myself . My hat goes off to them , they are #1 in my book .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with you Phil 100%. The guys are great i have lived close to the marina most of my life. Mike helped me out with my merc lower unit brought it down to him when got it apart told me everything to do and if i had any problems let him know.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

drove 1 1/2 hours south to buy my rig there for their low price. the motor was used 2 years and no warranty. the vro pump went out 1 month later. they made an appointment for me and fixed while i waited 1 1/2 hours at no charge to me .great guys and duck hunters too.


----------

